# MixMeister - Frage zu CDDAs ohnde Pause



## josDesign (2. November 2007)

Hallo!

Ich nutze seit einiger Zeit MixMeister Fusion um für Aerobic Instruktoren Aerobic CDs zu mixen.

Ich stehe nun vordem Problem, dass ich von einem Instruktor eine fertige CD bekommen habe. CDDA ohne Pausen. Wenn ich diese Tracks nun in MixMeister einfüge und die automatisch eingestellten Übergänge deaktiviere haben die Tracks trotzallem eine kleine Pause von ein paar Millisekunden das richtig stört.

Hat jemand mit solch einem Problem schon Erfahrung gemacht?

Ich kann zwar mit der Maus nach langem herum tun das so hinbiegen, dass es passt. Es ist allerdings nicht  100%.

Danke im Voraus,
jos


----------



## chmee (4. November 2007)

Möglicherweise musst Du die CDs DAO (Disc At Once) brennen, um die Päuschen weg zu bekommen.

mfg chmee


----------



## josDesign (7. November 2007)

Das hab ich sowieso gemacht. Dachte ich aber anfangs auch. Naja, ich werde wohl genauere Handarbeit anlegen müssen.


----------

